# HD3870 vs 8800GT Benchmarks @ Legion Hardware - FAKE?



## TonyStark (Nov 14, 2007)

http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=703&p=0

Update: Review was faked.

Update: The thread @ xtremesystems was deleted for unknown reasons. Here is the information it contained.


TechSpot and LegionHardware's two reviews listed below are written by the exact same author. That by itself is not a problem. However, the following things also happened:

1. The author swapped the 8800GTS and 2900XT results. The author swapped 8800GT and 8800GTX results in certain cases. All "mistakes" are in NVIDIA's favor.
2. The OS is different across the review websites (Vista vs WindowsXP).

There is obvious bias going on. We need to get the word out!
----

http://www.techspot.com/review/74-inno3d-geforce8800gt/page3.html

http://www.legionhardware.com/document.php?id=703&p=1

Does anyone notice some similarities in the numbers between the two?


Obviously there's something shady going on. Consider the 2900XT and 8800GTS scores. They are SWITCHED in the Techspot review such that the 8800GTS performs better than the 2900XT. So which one is right? Usually the 2900XT performs better than the 8800GTS in U3 engine games, so I would suspect that the 2900XT is the higher one for this game.

Look at the other graphs too. This isn't the only page with similarities.

Bioshock:
Problem: 8800GT and 2900XT results are swapped, in NVIDIA's favor. OS is incorrect.











World in Conflict:
Problem: 8800GT and 8800GTX results are swapped, in 8800GT's favor. OS is incorrect.









Supreme Commander:
Problem: 2900XT and 8800GTS results are swapped, in NVIDIA's favor. Settings are incorrect (2xAA vs 0xAA). OS is incorrect.











Everyone, please spread the word!

_Credit - Shadowmage_


----------



## freaksavior (Nov 14, 2007)

if this is the way the cards are going to be then i know i don't want the HD 3870. ATI needs to step up their game.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 14, 2007)

WTF the newest card is on the oldest driver

- Gigabyte Radeon HD 2900XT (512MB) ATI Catalyst 7.10
- ASUS Radeon HD 3870 (512MB) ATI Catalyst 7.9


----------



## SK-1 (Nov 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> WTF the newest card is on the oldest driver
> 
> - Gigabyte Radeon HD 2900XT (512MB) ATI Catalyst 7.10
> - ASUS Radeon HD 3870 (512MB) ATI Catalyst 7.9



7.9's????


----------



## L|NK|N (Nov 14, 2007)

This is why the 3870 is cheaper than the 8800gt.  Come on, we are still getting an awesome card for cheap!


----------



## Namslas90 (Nov 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> WTF the newest card is on the oldest driver
> 
> - Gigabyte Radeon HD 2900XT (512MB) ATI Catalyst 7.10
> - ASUS Radeon HD 3870 (512MB) ATI Catalyst 7.9



Yeah, and I like the selected resolution for the test also.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 14, 2007)

7900GS for sale now.


----------



## von kain (Nov 14, 2007)

what did you expect from a site full of 8800gt ads??????


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 14, 2007)

why idnt they use other resolutions?


----------



## von kain (Nov 14, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> why idnt they use other resolutions?



why?? to make the main advertiser of their site angry .?no no no :shadedshu :shadedshu


----------



## Steevo (Nov 14, 2007)

I believe that Nvidia boosted the clocks according to the inquirer to gain a advantage over the new cards, pushed them to their limit.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 14, 2007)

im still getting it, im selling my 7900GS now. in negotiations as we speak.

itd look good beside my AB9Pro.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 14, 2007)

Steevo said:


> I believe that Nvidia boosted the clocks according to the inquirer to gain a advantage over the new cards, pushed them to their limit.




and massercared their own product line.


----------



## Dandel (Nov 14, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> WTF the newest card is on the oldest driver
> 
> - Gigabyte Radeon HD 2900XT (512MB) ATI Catalyst 7.10
> - ASUS Radeon HD 3870 (512MB) ATI Catalyst 7.9



Yes, very true.



freaksavior said:


> if this is the way the cards are going to be then i know i don't want the HD 3870. ATI needs to step up their game.



This is a somewhat flawed review... the ATI cards where all not running the same driver version as Damulta pointed out.


----------



## erocker (Nov 14, 2007)

What the hell is wrong with these review sites using outdated drivers?  What about performane overclocked?  I'm really getting sick of Nvidia.... Again...


----------



## BullGod (Nov 14, 2007)

[I.R.A]_FBi said:


> and massercared their own product line.



They are selling 300$ Video Cards like hotcakes now aren't they? I would hardly call that a massacre...


----------



## WarEagleAU (Nov 14, 2007)

It could have been tipped in Nvidia's favor, but there really is no way of knowing. I also suspect the newest drivers wouldnt have been enough to make up for the poor showing (supposedly). I guess we will have to wait until they are released and W1z can do some good reviews on it. Personally, at the price point offered, this is my next card.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 14, 2007)

BullGod said:


> They are selling 300$ Video Cards like hotcakes now aren't they? I would hardly call that a massacre...



and 700 dollar cards are selling like cold cakes because of said hotcakes ....


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 14, 2007)

Yes the drivers were old. So with new drivers the 3870 gains what 3%-5% performance boost?

Unless this card with the 55nm die can OC like a mofo (1Ghz+), Im going 8800gt, or waiting for the 8800GTS rev2. Lets not forget that the 8800GT with a new cooler or water cooling can OC very well.

I feel almost let down by ATI right now...Telling all my friends, ohhh just wait for the 38xx it will be awesome...

My x1900xtx is doing good and oc's great and I love it. But ATI has completely crashed since then, ok the x1950 is good too.


----------



## Dandel (Nov 14, 2007)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> Yes the drivers were old. So with new drivers the 3870 gains what 3%-5% performance boost?
> 
> Unless this card with the 55nm die can OC like a mofo (1Ghz+), Im going 8800gt, or waiting for the 8800GTS rev2. Lets not forget that the 8800GT with a new cooler or water cooling can OC very well.
> 
> ...



quite possible that the HD3870 will break 1ghz+ considering that people where getting to 800mhz core speeds on the HD2900 series of radeon video cards.


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 14, 2007)

but the big question is .. what res does everyone here game at ....


----------



## -=l32andon=- (Nov 14, 2007)

Wow, nice read. Thank you for the info.


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 14, 2007)

The 8800GT beat it at every resolution...So not sure why that is important.

But just for kicks...I run native at 1600x1200 or down to 1280x1024 depending on game and eye-candy.


----------



## bigboi86 (Nov 14, 2007)

I don't feel let down by ATI... I'm about to ditch my 8600GT for a 2900GT... 

Either that or wait for the new 38** cards. They have awesome bang/buck, which is what ATI has always been good with.


----------



## theonetruewill (Nov 14, 2007)

Oh noes! Not another failure AMD/ATi. We had faith in you last time when you said the 2900XT would be awesome, don't let us down again


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 14, 2007)

I disagree. That is what ATI has been good at "since" the x1950xt. Since then that has been their only chance at moving product because they just aren't competing with Nvidia these days.

Believe me if Nvidia had a poor performer they would be price cutting ATI. They don't, so ATI has no choice.

A savings of 12% vs performance in the 25% range...

Please let the 3870 OC like a dream...1GHZ+!!! It should OC so well that just by thinking about it the clock jumps 10% and drops 5 degrees C.


----------



## rhythmeister (Nov 14, 2007)

Can somebody tell me what the following percentages actually relate to?


----------



## mrw1986 (Nov 14, 2007)

I digress bigboi...nvidia has had better bang/buck...look at the 7600GT, 7900GS, etc.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Nov 14, 2007)

I am still steamed at Nvidia for buying ULI as a way to kill off the competition, and then refusing to support the ULI motherboards still out there..  I will still buy Nvidia, but I am definitely not a Fan boy for them and I have gravitated toward Radeons so much that I must be a ATI fan boy.  Frame Rates don't do it for me.  I will say getting ATI cards to work with Suse 10.3 (A Linux OS) is ticking me off.  Seems like I am buying components like people vote.  Stay in comfort your zone and choose among the lesser of evils. 

Where is Matrox when you need them?


----------



## rhythmeister (Nov 14, 2007)

Am I the only one who has noticed that the table posted at the top of this thread, from the review, shows figures that don't actually relate to anything? The values for one card need to remain static so the other can have values relative to these tabulated in a relevant fashion but these are just meaningless numbers! Are we talking about FPS/ cats/ dogs/ elephants here?


----------



## von kain (Nov 14, 2007)

in Greece we have a motto we haven't see him yet and we have baptize him john . we haven't see it in action or on real bench and we already start criticize ati wait a while


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 14, 2007)

I believe that chart is based off 60FPS, 45 or 30. So the 3870 is x% slower then 60fps, and 8800GT is x% faster. Just not sure which fps they used for base.


----------



## Frick (Nov 14, 2007)

I've seen numbers on Crysis and 3dMark 06 and it's a close run between the two, it would seem.. 

http://iax-tech.com/video/3870/38701.htm

I think it seems kinda good. Also, HD AVIVO is always nice (video-in is teh sh1t!) .


----------



## rhythmeister (Nov 14, 2007)

mrw1986 said:


> I digress bigboi...nvidia has had better bang/buck...look at the 7600GT, 7900GS, etc.



I believe the 7600GT/ x1650XT argument goes in favour of the ati card


----------



## erocker (Nov 14, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> I believe the 7600GT/ x1650XT argument goes in favour of the ati card



I completely agree.  It's too bad Nvidia has people brainwashed into thier product.  I really shouldn't say that, I really don't know why ATi isn't doing the same thing.  Don't they realize that with a larger ad campaign they will get more sales?  Because, when it comes down to the majority of moron consumers out there, it's not about the better product... It's about advertising.


----------



## freeboy (Nov 14, 2007)

well the gt is now in stock for several hours in the US FINALLY at Xcixus.xom


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Nov 14, 2007)

ZenZimZaliben said:


> *The 8800GT beat it at every resolution...*So not sure why that is important.
> 
> But just for kicks...I run native at 1600x1200 or down to 1280x1024 depending on game and eye-candy.



where u see dat?


----------



## ZenZimZaliben (Nov 14, 2007)

in the review that started this thread.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Nov 14, 2007)

rhythmeister said:


> I believe the 7600GT/ x1650XT argument goes in favour of the ati card



I agree my X1650XT is a little known jewel.  Hard to believe, but my XFX 6800GS is now my poorest PCI-E card.


----------



## TonyStark (Nov 14, 2007)

On average 22% slower and 16% cheaper. --> 8800GT has better price / performance ratio.

HD3870 is plagued with the same inconsistencies as 2900XT. We see it 5% behind in one benchmark, 44% behind in another. 

The only positive is that it seems to have better image quality than the 8800GT.


A big overclock probably won't scale very well. The card is crippled by its 16 Texture units and 16 ROP. The same thing that crippled the R600 so high clocks may not help very much. Of course this depends on how texture heavy the game is.


----------



## largon (Nov 15, 2007)

TonyStark said:
			
		

> The only positive is that it seems to have better image quality than the 8800GT.


Source?


----------



## Nick89 (Nov 15, 2007)

largon said:


> Source?



you're eyes


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 15, 2007)

The power consumption is actually better than the 8800GT, which is a big plus. On the other hand, it seems to be no better than the 2900XT, completely undeserving its 38xx series designation.

If they price it accordingly, ATI will do fine. Just too bad they cant compete on the high-end.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 15, 2007)

Dandel said:


> quite possible that the HD3870 will break 1ghz+ considering that people where getting to 800mhz core speeds on the HD2900 series of radeon video cards.



Take a look in the other thread in here pitching the cards together in a number of tests/resolutions, overclocking the 3870 got up to the high 800's, but that was on stock cooling.


----------



## Tatty_One (Nov 15, 2007)

largon said:


> Source?



Here:

http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=44511


----------



## largon (Nov 15, 2007)

Well, that is indeed alarming for what comes to IQ on 8800GT... 
I hope driver updates fix that. 

edit:
Another alarming thing is that Legionhardware's "review" appears to be... should we say... SOMEWHAT SUSPICIOUS.


----------



## mrw1986 (Nov 15, 2007)

erocker said:


> I completely agree.  It's too bad Nvidia has people brainwashed into thier product.  I really shouldn't say that, I really don't know why ATi isn't doing the same thing.  Don't they realize that with a larger ad campaign they will get more sales?  Because, when it comes down to the majority of moron consumers out there, it's not about the better product... It's about advertising.



I wouldn't say nVidia has people brainwashed into their product...ATi simply can't keep up with them now. Consumers are just smarter now and are buying the better cards. nVidia currently is winning this generation of video cards because of superior technology. I know all the ATi fanboys will come out and be like "but ATi has more shaders!!11". It doesn't matter, realworld performance is what matters. I used to be an ATi fanboy, then I turned 13. I realized I might as well start buying the part that performs best. As I said in a previous topic, when I worked at Best Buy I ONLY sold ATi. I would refuse to sell customers nVidia because ATi was superior at the time. I can honestly say I would now push nVidia now if I still worked there.

Edit: I know I'm going to get flamed like crazy because most TPU members are geared towards ATi. But whatever, I guess people have to stand for what they believe in...


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 15, 2007)

what a crap review, I don't even want to begin listing the inconsistencies...


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2007)

mrw1986 said:


> I wouldn't say nVidia has people brainwashed into their product...ATi simply can't keep up with them now. Consumers are just smarter now and are buying the better cards. nVidia currently is winning this generation of video cards because of superior technology. I know all the ATi fanboys will come out and be like "but ATi has more shaders!!11". It doesn't matter, realworld performance is what matters. I used to be an ATi fanboy, then I turned 13. I realized I might as well start buying the part that performs best. As I said in a previous topic, when I worked at Best Buy I ONLY sold ATi. I would refuse to sell customers nVidia because ATi was superior at the time. I can honestly say I would now push nVidia now if I still worked there.
> 
> Edit: I know I'm going to get flamed like crazy because most TPU members are geared towards ATi. But whatever, I guess people have to stand for what they believe in...


I'm ATI biased, but I see nothing wrong with your statement. One should always choose their products based on both price/performance and features/price. ATI still does it for me on the features/price front. I prefer the IQ and features, while others will sacrifice those for the performance.

Taking features, performance and price all into account, I think both the 3870 and 8800GT remain on a level playing field. Having said that, I think I'm sticking with my 2900 for now. lol.


----------



## trog100 (Nov 15, 2007)

things cant sell like hotcakes when the stores dont have any.. its all fake.. for some reason they only released a few 8800gt cards.. mainly so websites like the above can torpedo the ati card i think..

the 3800 cards are real the 8800s are so few on the ground as to be fake.. nice one for the dirty tricks department i recon.. 

trog


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 15, 2007)

trog100 said:


> things cant sell like hotcakes when the stores dont have any.. its all fake.. for some reason they only released a few 8800gt cards.. mainly so websites like the above can torpedo the ati card i think..
> 
> the 3800 cards are real the 8800s are so few on the ground as to be fake.. nice one for the dirty tricks department i recon..
> 
> trog



I can't remember the last time Nvidia paper-launched a graphics card. I think it's a combination of high demand and low, but consistent supplies. Sometimes newegg has them in stock and most of the time they dont.

On the other hand, ATI paper launches pretty much every new series. I dont remember the last ATI series that _wasn't_ paper launched, and then available in retail weeks later.

You dont have to look that hard to find a 8800GT anyways. What do you know? In stock online @ Frys. And Ewiz.


----------



## GLD (Nov 15, 2007)

I think nVidia's first time at a non-paper gpu launch was 6-21-05, the day BF2 and the 7800 series, well the 7800 GTX was launched.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 15, 2007)

I dont remember there being shortages of the 6800 series?

The most likely reason the 8800GT is out of stock at most places right now is because retailers need to clear out GTS stock at reasonable prices before letting the GT take over sales.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 15, 2007)

nv


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 15, 2007)

EastCoasthandle said:


> Someone found something worth discussing  regarding Techspot and Legionhardware review of the 3870/GT
> Read it here, what's your opinion?



Hah! Busted.


----------



## jocksteeluk (Nov 15, 2007)

i am surprised this review was even given the light of day considering how loaded and one-sided it seemingly was set up, a review like this really should have waited until the correct and valid drivers were available, by not doing so as a regular nvidia  purchaser the review authoring website has pretty much dented their own credibility by putting out such a review.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2007)

What I want to know is, why do reviewers bother to put out biased reviews, when the truth gets out eventually?


----------



## black light burns (Nov 15, 2007)

i think it would be a GREAT card when the new drivers come out. It could be like the 2900 it sucked than when the new drivers came out it started to kick ass.


----------



## EastCoasthandle (Nov 15, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> Hah! Busted.



IMHO that is news worth information


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2007)

EastCoasthandle said:


> IMHO that is news worth information



+1


----------



## black light burns (Nov 15, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> Hah! Busted.



agreed


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 15, 2007)

Somebody write up something front-page worthy about this and I'll post it. Bit busy ATM but I'll be checking in.


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 15, 2007)

hopefully this sends legion hardware or at least the reviewer down the shitter for good
I doubt the money or parts nvidia gave him were worth all of this


----------



## Airbrushkid (Nov 15, 2007)

You are saying they used older drivers but I just went to there website and they show this.




> - ASUS GeForce 8800 GTX (768MB)
> - Inno3D GeForce 8800 GT (512MB)
> - Gigabyte GeForce 8800 GTS (640MB)
> - Gigabyte Radeon HD 2900XT (512MB) ATI Catalyst 7.10
> - ASUS Radeon HD 3870 (512MB) *ATI Catalyst 8.43*


----------



## Airbrushkid (Nov 15, 2007)

So are the 8.43 catalyst older drivers?


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 15, 2007)

that's been edited since release it initially said 7.8 or 7.9 I forget


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 15, 2007)

According to the way ATI brands drivers... that would be the release from month 42 of 2008.


----------



## nflesher87 (Nov 15, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> According to the way ATI brands drivers... that would be the release from month 42 of 2008.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> According to the way ATI brands drivers... that would be the release from month 42 of 2008.


Nah, it's showing the version number of the driver itself, not the version of the whole package. You can find it in the information panel of CCC.


----------



## Airbrushkid (Nov 15, 2007)

It's all fine. You guys can have your Ati's. I did at one time have 2 but never again. Yes I'm a Nvidia fan boy and will always be. Not once have I had a problem with any of the Nvidia cards and my first one was TNT.


----------



## Pandaz3 (Nov 15, 2007)

It was 7.8 I believe, .... 8.43's huh? wonder where they got those when I go to ATI's site all they have are 7.10's for the HD2900, no HD3XXX listed.  I guess they could have been on the CD/DVD but that seems fishy to me as Cats haven't made that many big leaps before.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2007)

Pandaz3 said:


> It was 7.8 I believe, .... 8.43's huh? wonder where they got those when I go to ATI's site all they have are 7.10's for the HD2900, no HD3XXX listed.  I guess they could have been on the CD/DVD but that seems fishy to me as Cats haven't made that many big leaps before.


Refer to my last post. It's the version of just the driver itself, not the whole Catalyst package.


----------



## DaMulta (Nov 15, 2007)

It said 7.9

There is a beta driver from Sep that is for 8.0

I want to see some crossfire quad scores!!!!


----------



## niko084 (Nov 15, 2007)

Airbrushkid said:


> It's all fine. You guys can have your Ati's. I did at one time have 2 but never again. Yes I'm a Nvidia fan boy and will always be. Not once have I had a problem with any of the Nvidia cards and my first one was TNT.



You haven't owned enough cards.... LOL

Nvidia went through some SERIOUS hell days through the AGP era....
Ati has most definitely had the same.

Don't be a fan-boy... It's simply being naive.


----------



## Frick (Nov 15, 2007)

niko084 said:


> You haven't owned enough cards.... LOL
> 
> Nvidia went through some SERIOUS hell days through the AGP era....
> Ati has most definitely had the same.
> ...



Also, the FX-series was pwnzd the shit out by ATi's cards..


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> Hah! Busted.



No doubt.  This should be front page news!  A hardware enthusiast journalist (journalist being the important word here), publishing a bogus news story?  They should be fired.  The worst thing is, I and many other members of the public won't be bothering typing in your web address' any longer due to bunk information plus, I guess we won't be looking at your nVidia ads placed across your websites either.  You see, reporting the facts is a form of trust between publisher and reader that Techspot and Legion Hardware clearly has broken.  While I do enjoy many of their fine reviews, I now hold in question the vilidity of any of their reports, reviews, etc.  Why?  Why ruin the trust of honest reporting?  I believe it's time for Techspot and Legion Hardware to take a step back, and look at what journalism and trust really means.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2007)

erocker said:


> No doubt.  This should be front page news!  A hardware enthusiast journalist (journalist being the important word here), publishing a bogus news story?  He should be fired.  The worst thing is, I and many other members of the public won't be bothering typing in your web address any longer due to bunk information plus, I guess we won't be looking at your nVidia ads placed across your website.  You see, reporting the facts is a form of trust between publisher and reader that Xtreme Systems clearly has broken.  While I do enjoy many of their fine reviews, I now hold in question the vilidity of any of their reports, reviews, etc.  Why?  Why ruin the trust of honest reporting?  I believe it's time for Xtreme Systems to take a step back, and look at what journalism and trust really means.


It was Techspot and Legion Hardware that had the bad reviews. XS blew the lid off of them.


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> It was Techspot and Legion Hardware that had the bad reviews. XS blew the lid off of them.



Had a few beers.  *edited.


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> Somebody write up something front-page worthy about this and I'll post it. Bit busy ATM but I'll be checking in.



If I didn't have all those drinks tonight I'd do it.  Instead I just wrote that garbage above^ ^^^


----------



## Andy_007 (Nov 15, 2007)

*ASUS Radeon HD 3870 review*

Found review of the ASUS Radeon HD 3870 at tweaktown. Link http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1222/asus_radeon_hd_3870_512mb_g_ddr4/index.html


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2007)

Andy_007 said:


> Found review of the ASUS Radeon HD 3870 at tweaktown. Link http://www.tweaktown.com/reviews/1222/asus_radeon_hd_3870_512mb_g_ddr4/index.html



Meh, no overclocking review...


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 15, 2007)

Heh... AMD should sue Legion hardware! Honestly, its damaging AMD's reputation.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 15, 2007)

I know this is a big deal, but I dont know about posting it as front page news. It kind of involves TPU and I'm not in a position to do that. Please help by spreading the word to other forums. The XS thread got deleted, but shadowmage PM'd me the evidence. The truth marches on!


----------



## tkpenalty (Nov 15, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> I know this is a big deal, but I dont know about posting it as front page news. It kind of involves TPU and I'm not in a position to do that. Please help by spreading the word to other forums. The XS thread got deleted, but shadowmage PM'd me the evidence. The truth marches on!



True... we'd be susceptible to being sued as well. Anyway, the tweaktown results are rather good, the card even though its slower by a bit compared to the 8800GT. One thing that made me chucke, was the fact that they thought the cooler was an improved cooler, compared to the HD2900XT's... fact, its the other way around! The HD2900XT's cooler on this GPU would be awesome though! Awesome cooling I mean.


----------



## bengun (Nov 15, 2007)

erocker said:


> Meh, no overclocking review...




there you go ....

http://www.hothardware.com/articles/ATI_Radeon_HD_3870_and_3850_55nm_RV670/?page=10


----------



## Frick (Nov 15, 2007)

http://www.vr-zone.com/articles/AMD_Radeon_HD3850_and_HD3870_-_AMD's_salvation?/5392-15.html

A pretty good review too.


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2007)

Is it correct that two of these cards will work in a SLi board?


----------



## Frick (Nov 15, 2007)

erocker said:


> Is it correct that two of these cards will work in a SLi board?



They say all you need is two pcie slots.. Maybe. If it does, it'd be awesome as they're cheaper than CF-boards. 

But then, it's out of my place to even guess if it can be done.


----------



## Airbrushkid (Nov 15, 2007)

I had about 16 - 17 Nvidia cards. I still remember paying $400.00 for a Geforce 3..





niko084 said:


> You haven't owned enough cards.... LOL
> 
> Nvidia went through some SERIOUS hell days through the AGP era....
> Ati has most definitely had the same.
> ...


----------



## erocker (Nov 15, 2007)

I've had cards from all brands, still in existence or not...  It's always back and forth.  My last card was a x1950pro, now I have a 8800gts, next, I'm getting two 3xxx's.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2007)

I still can't decide what to do here. *sigh* Ebay my 2900, and buy one of these, or an 8800GT, and pocket any difference, or keep the 2900.

And whoa, how did bengun get banned?


----------



## Airbrushkid (Nov 15, 2007)

The 8800 GT's are getting some very good numbers when overclocking them. I saw one guy get 820 mhz on the core. The only problem I see is trying to get one. They may not show up until after Christmas. And when the price settles. They where suppose to be $229.00 straight card no overclock. But because no one has them the ones that do have jacked the price. I still wait my 8800 GTS 320 will hold for now.


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I still can't decide what to do here. *sigh* Ebay my 2900, and buy one of these, or an 8800GT, and pocket any difference, or keep the 2900.
> 
> And whoa, how did bengun get banned?



The link he posted was formatted wrong and went to a search website that I took for spam, so I pressed the spam button due to his low post count. He screwed up the formatting of another link in the same way so it went to the same search site... so idk.


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2007)

wazzledoozle said:


> The link he posted was formatted wrong and went to a search website that I took for spam, so I pressed the spam button due to his low post count. He screwed up the formatting of another link in the same way so it went to the same search site... so idk.


Meh, just curious. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## mandelore (Nov 15, 2007)

sad days when peeps resort to this underhanded attempt at sabotage...

Hell, Im keeping my 1gb 2900xt, soon as im frikkin able to get a modded bios for it i will easily break 1ghz core clocks. Would be nice to have the 55nm core tho...

Guess whats happened just goes to show that when we often quote that some benchies need to be taken with a pinch of salt....


# GO ATI! Screw the Disbelievers #


----------



## Wile E (Nov 15, 2007)

I think I'm gonna follow suit with mand, and keep my 2900, throw a water block on it, and clock the crap out of it (as soon as a properly working ATI Tool comes out. Go W1z!!! lol)


----------



## mandelore (Nov 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I think I'm gonna follow suit with mand, and keep my 2900, throw a water block on it, and clock the crap out of it (as soon as a properly working ATI Tool comes out. Go W1z!!! lol)



sound plan, atm, my DD-29XT waterblock is going to waste (not really, but not fullfilling its life long desire to get my core past 1ghz) haha, all im needing is the voltage!


----------



## largon (Nov 15, 2007)

> HD3870 vs 8800GT Benchmarks @ Legion Hardware - FAKE?


Legion Hardware fixed the review -> mods should fix topic title? 

New fixed Bioshock results






Old incorrect results:


----------



## wazzledoozle (Nov 15, 2007)

Why should anyone believe them after the crap they pulled? All the 'mistakes' were in Nvidia's favor.


----------



## bengun666 (Nov 15, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I still can't decide what to do here. *sigh* Ebay my 2900, and buy one of these, or an 8800GT, and pocket any difference, or keep the 2900.
> 
> And whoa, how did bengun get banned?



well, i'm back now.  like this forum too much to not care ...
didn't even know i made a mistake somewhere.aahhh forget it.

i don't think it is that much of a difference there for you,but i wouldn't wanna have to make
that decision 

i am looking forward to next week when i finally get to test all this new hardware i bought today. it should be a big step coming from a XP 3200+ with 1GB of Ram on an Nforce 2 board with an X1950pro AGP-card


----------



## mandelore (Nov 15, 2007)

largon said:


> Legion Hardware fixed the review -> mods should fix topic title?



Yes, fix the title as such:

xxxxxx @ Legion Hardware - caught faking results

I wont be trusting anything from them. Only coz some1 discovered their deception was anything done about it.

That website has more than likely done much to damage the new ATI cards reputation, and simply repairing their "fixed results"  will not amend that. 

Granted, its just one review, but many people will more than likely have believed it.

Shame on them


----------



## Wrigleyvillain (Nov 15, 2007)

mandelore said:


> Hell, Im keeping my 1gb 2900xt, soon as im frikkin able to get a modded bios for it i will easily break 1ghz core clocks.




http://www.xtremesystems.org/forums/showpost.php?p=2557572&postcount=836


----------

